# Breeder Advice



## Shibainu2 (Apr 19, 2020)

I have been spending a lot of time researching for a breeder. I currently live in the MD/WV/VA/DC area and was hoping to find a breeder that was reputable. 

I have looked at these breeders: 
Johnson-Haus Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland
North Mountain Kennels-https://www.northmountainkennels.com/
Euro Deja german shepherd-https://www.eurodeja.com/index.html
Sandrin German Shepherds- Sandrin German Shepherds
Ostland German Shepherds -https://m.facebook.com/vomOstland/
USA German Shepherd/South Florida Shepherd- German Shepherd puppies for sale - #1 German Shepherd Breeder Miami

I have contacted these breeders: 
Euro Deja german shepherd, Sandrin German Shepherds, Ostland German Shepherds, USA German Shepherd which 2 only have responded to me. I can understand the current situation it may be difficult to reach out to people but the ones that did not contact me I tried several attempts. 

I liked the looks of the Euro Deja german shepherds but they are expensive($3,500) for not being titled. Johnson-Haus gets a good recommendation on this site but I have seen a ripoff report that makes me hesitate. Ostland was recommended by a friend in NY. 

A little about my situation, I had a Papillion of almost 15 years passed away this January. I have had big dogs almost all my life but I had the Papillion cause I was living in apartments. I have now moved into a good size house with a moderate backyard and wanted to get a German shepherd for a companion. I am not really interested in the sex of the dog even though most of my dogs have been males. I am more interested in a dog that would be able to fit into the family of which I have 2 cats and a young child. The things I loved about my Papillion he was very intelligent, loyal, affectionate, and active. 

So can someone give me advice on a breeder that would help me find a companion? Or would you recommend any that I have listed?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The goals of some of the breeders you are looking at are not compatible with your desires.

Lee


----------



## Shibainu2 (Apr 19, 2020)

wolfstraum said:


> The goals of some of the breeders you are looking at are not compatible with your desires.
> 
> Lee


Do you have any suggestions on what to look for in the breeder? I know some of the breeders listed are claiming they are working line and I know energy level is probably not the best fit.


----------



## flhr2003 (Apr 20, 2020)

I am looking for a puppy in the same area. I'm in Ellicott City, MD. It is tough find a breeder that has puppies available if they have a good reputation. I met Amy who is in Frederick (Haus Morrisson German Shepherds | Puppies for Sale) and met her 5 females. They were all great dogs and I played with them for an hour. The all got along and were a joy. She also breeds working lines, and she told me that her current liters would have to high of a drive for me. She said her next liter should be more chill. I would just ask any of the breeders about the expected drive of the puppy's. They should help you match a dog to your wants, or they should admit they don't have anything for you right now. Let me know how you make out and I'll give you a heads up as well.


----------



## Shibainu2 (Apr 19, 2020)

Looks like Johnson-Haus- Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland doesn't breed anymore.


----------



## flhr2003 (Apr 20, 2020)

Shibainu2 said:


> Looks like Johnson-Haus- Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland doesn't breed anymore.


Why would you say that? Did you speak with them?


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Cross Keys K9 in southern NJ. Probably 1.5 hours from points north of Baltimore.

I’ve bought two from them in the last 18 months.

Jacqui and Steve will have a GSD pup that will fit your asks. Working lines. West German and Czech’s.

They’re very good people. They stay in touch and are very knowledgeable.

Jacqui has contributed to many German Shepherd books, articles, etc.

Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shibainu2 said:


> Looks like Johnson-Haus- Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland doesn't breed anymore.


yes they do. They have a litter right now and it's listed on their page.


----------



## Shibainu2 (Apr 19, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> yes they do. They have a litter right now and it's listed on their page.





Shibainu2 said:


> Looks like Johnson-Haus- Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland doesn't breed anymore.


I need to retract that statement. I contacted a Johnson Haus Shepherds (Johnson Haus Shepherds ) on Facebook thinking it was them. But I just noticed they are in Oregon and the one I want to talk to is in Frederick MD. I was confused because I did see the website with the information saying they had a litter. I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmm...maybe that's why Dennis breeds under von der Felsenstadt now.

I've trained with Michele and Gnash. He's a super nice dog.


----------



## fosterDog (Jan 25, 2021)

Shibainu2 said:


> I have been spending a lot of time researching for a breeder. I currently live in the MD/WV/VA/DC area and was hoping to find a breeder that was reputable.
> 
> I have looked at these breeders:
> Johnson-Haus Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland
> ...


I live in the same area and I'm in the same situation - Do you have an update?? Did you get a puppy yet?


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

fosterDog said:


> I live in the same area and I'm in the same situation - Do you have an update?? Did you get a puppy yet?


Sent PM!


----------



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

Ill be looking for one around May. Anyone dealt with Euro Deja German shepherds ?? Dogs look great.


----------

